# Rethinking Transportation



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

*This is for everyone that drives*. 

Some may have seen this report and dismissed it, but from a position of knowledge and personal experience I can promise you that this is the blueprint for the future of transportation as we know it that has been adopted and is already being implemented. Consumers won't be given a choice in the matter.

*What is it?*

It's a white paper by a well funded think tank called RETHINKX that has dramatically influenced the behavior and direction of TNCs, big tech, manufacturing companies and THE major automotive OEMs alike. Like it or not the decision makers for these companies are in the process of manifesting this reality. 
Debate all you want. Like it or hate it this is where we are headed. Maybe not tomorrow, but it's coming faster than you might think possible.

*It's too large of a file to upload so you'll have to download it all by yourself.
Do yourselves a favor today and read it.
Educate yourself about it. 
Get in front of it. 
Find your place in the new economy now or risk getting left behind in it's wake. *

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...fba6/1509063126843/RethinkX+Report_102517.pdf

You're already welcome.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

All think tanks are are propaganda machines for the Freemasons pushing for the NWO that their boy George Bush Sr was always talking about in his presidential speeches.






No think tank ever stopped 9/11, World War I, World War II, any terrorist attack, Trump from being president, Hitler from becoming chancellor, etc etc.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taking a brief look at that propaganda paper, it is funny how the people who threw it together are trying to tell people what they want to happen. 

I can summarize the paper by saying it's a propaganda piece on how people are going to be giving up their rights to drive, basically becoming slaves.

They want people to think that the sdc industry is going to happen and that they should not care about the deaths that are going to occur, just doing it for the "better good of society". 

It's a standard think tank paper in that regard, telling people what's going to happen so you are more likely to go along with it.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Thank you for your Nigerian Prince scam report!!!!!!

From https://www.rethinkx.com/disclaimer/

"*Disclaimer*
_Any findings, predictions, inferences, implications, judgments, beliefs, opinions, recommendations, suggestions and similar matters on the RethinkX website, *reports*, articles, social media posts and blog posts (herein referred to as Content) *are statements of opinion by the authors, and are not statements of fact. You should treat them as such and come to your own conclusions based upon your own research.* The content contained therein does not constitute advice of any kind and you should not take any action or refrain from taking any action in reliance upon the Contents thereof._

_The Contents include possible scenarios selected by the authors. The scenarios are not designed to be comprehensive or necessarily representative of all situations. Any scenario or statement is based upon certain assumptions and methodologies chosen by the authors. Other assumptions and/or methodologies may exist which could lead to other results and/or opinions._

_Neither the authors nor publisher, nor any of their respective affiliates, directors, officers, employees, partners, licensors, agents or representatives provide any financial or investment advice by virtue of publishing and/or distributing this Content and nothing in the Content should be construed as constituting financial or investment advice of any kind or nature. Neither the authors nor publisher, nor any of their respective affiliates, directors, officers, employees, partners, licensors, agents or representatives make any recommendation or representation regarding the advisability of purchasing, investing in or making any financial commitment with respect to any asset, property and/or business and nothing in the Content should be construed as such. A decision to purchase, invest in or make any financial commitment with respect to any such asset, property and/or business should not be made in reliance on the Content or any information contained therein. The general information contained in the Content should not be acted upon without obtaining specific legal, tax and/or investment advice from a licensed professional._

_Nothing in this Content constitutes an invitation or inducement to engage in investment activity for the purposes of section 21 of the Financial Services and Markets Act 2000._

_No representations or warranties of any kind or nature, whether express or implied, are given in relation to the Content or the information contained therein. The authors and publishers of this Content disclaim, to the fullest extent permitted by applicable law, all representations and warranties of any kind or nature, whether express or implied, concerning this Content and the contents thereof._

_To the fullest extent permitted by applicable law, the authors and publisher of this Content, and their respective affiliates, directors, officers, employees, partners, licensors, agents and representatives *shall not be liable for*:_


_*any loss or damage suffered or incurred by you or any other person or entity as a result of any action that you or any other person or entity may take or refrain from taking as a result of this Content or any information contained therein*;_
_any dealings you may have with third parties as a result of this Content or any information contained therein; and_
_*any loss or damage which you or any other person or entity may suffer or incur as a result of or connected to your, or any other person's or entity's, use of this Content or any information contained therein.*_
_In this Disclaimer, references to this Content include any information provided by the authors or publisher, or any of their respective affiliates, directors, officers, employees, partners, licensors, agents or representatives which relates to this Content, including, without limitation, summaries, press releases, social media posts, interviews and articles concerning this Content."
_
Edit - also read this - 80% of Private Cars Won't Disappear by 2030


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

The bottom line with all the people pushing SDCs is this:

If it happens to the huge extent they are fantasizing about, the public will give up their freedom to drive and in exchange get what is currently a notbyet 100% effective system of robot drivers.

The cabal makes money if this happens and that’s all they care about (not safety)

But... the public is not as stupid as they wish they were. Nor is the UP page.

And all of this angers the cabal


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> All think tanks are are propaganda machines for the Freemasons.
> No think tank ever stopped 9/11, World War I, World War II, any terrorist attack, Trump from being president, Hitler from becoming chancellor, etc etc.


Freemasons? Really? Go to a lodge, knock on the door and see for yourself. LOL.
Anyway, I'm amused that your comment sounds an awful lot like I did 20 years ago until I did enough research on my own to figure out that ITS.ALL.TRUE.
It's hilarious when conspiracy theorists refuse to believe what's happening right in front of their face.

You are right about one thing though... no Think Tank ever stopped a war. I can think of a few that laid out detailed road maps for them. One think tank in particular spelled out the plan for American hegemony in the post Soviet era requiring a transformation to take place that would take decades unless sparked by a catalytic event like a 'new Pearl Harbor'.

I'm sure you know I'm talking about Project for the New American Century (PNAC). It was called rebuilding America's defenses. Read it in 2000, but I dismissed it, even as Bush assembled his war council around him to Cabinet Posts.

You know how that worked itself out.

Anyway think tank pieces are ALL propaganda for the interests funding them. That's what think tanks do. The difference here is that the interests behind this report have the means, motive and opportunity to manifest its findings.

I guess I'm saying is you can choose to believe whatever you'd like, but folks with REAL money and REAL power are busy shaping a tomorrow to look like this presentation did last year... while you are trying to flame me for looking out for you by bringing the information to your attention.

I'm not saying you have to support this roadmap or agree with it in any way. I don't particularly like it, myself and have a big issue with the omission of the lost revenue from the millions of jobs that will be evaporating over the next decade.

Doesn't mean it isn't happening.

Be smart though. Don't take my word for it. Think for yourself and do the research.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Freemasons? Really? Go to a lodge, knock on the door and see for yourself. LOL.
> Anyway, I'm amused that your comment sounds an awful lot like I did 20 years ago until I did enough research on my own to figure out that ITS.ALL.TRUE.
> It's hilarious when conspiracy theorists refuse to believe what's happening right in front of their face.
> 
> ...


the masons at the bottom have no idea what the real masons at the top are doing

that's the concept of the illuminati pyramid that they put on the back of the dollar bill with the "eye of horus(lucifer)" capstone at the top


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the masons at the bottom have no idea what the real masons at the top are doing
> 
> that's the concept of the illuminati pyramid that they put on the back of the dollar bill with the "eye of horus(lucifer)" capstone at the top


Let me guess, steel fuel can't melt jet beams? Flat earther? Lunar landing was faked?

Lol, I knew it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Let me guess, steel fuel can't melt jet beams? Flat earther? Lunar landing was faked?


all true and factually proven


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all true and factually proven


This explains a lot about you. Thanks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> This explains a lot about you. Thanks.


It explains that I don't lie like you do.

You love lies. I never lie.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It explains that I don't lie like you do.
> 
> You love lies. I never lie.


Point out a single lie I've told?

Remember when you said there were no videos of SDC's driving passengers? That was a lie.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Point out a single lie I've told?
> 
> Remember when you said there were no videos of SDC's driving passengers? That was a lie.


everything that you post is either a lie or a spin job


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> everything that you post is either a lie or a spin job


This is a typical non-reply by you.

You made a (false) accusation and you've been called out. Man up and name one.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the masons at the bottom have no idea what the real masons at the top are doing
> 
> that's the concept of the illuminati pyramid that they put on the back of the dollar bill with the "eye of horus(lucifer)" capstone at the top










*And those who aren't in the club have zero knowledge of what really goes on at any level. As above is so below. Put that in your capstone and smoke it... *


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> View attachment 238630
> 
> *And those who aren't in the club have zero knowledge of what really goes on at any level. As above is so below. Put that in your capstone and smoke it... *


So Lemme get this straight...

The Masons, the Illuminati, and whoever else can force the entire world to give up their cars and ride with robots? They have that power?

Is that what you're saying?

If yes, then my reply is:
"Riiiiiiiiiiight"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> View attachment 238630
> 
> *And those who aren't in the club have zero knowledge of what really goes on at any level. As above is so below. Put that in your capstone and smoke it... *


It's actually "as above so below" and my guess is that you don't even know what it means since you don't even know what the actual phrase is.

And enough people have spilled the beans to allow those with eyes to see to know what they're doing.



iheartuber said:


> So Lemme get this straight...
> 
> The Masons, the Illuminati, and whoever else can force the entire world to give up their cars and ride with robots? They have that power?
> 
> ...


Well, they're certainly trying.

And we know that Babylon of our time will happen. So it is written.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> Let me guess, steel fuel can't melt jet beams? Flat earther? Lunar landing was faked?
> 
> Lol, I knew it.


Moon landing was staged as was the woman being hit by Volvo SDC.
Fake news


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's actually "as above so below" and my guess is that you don't even know what it means since you don't even know what the actual phrase is.
> 
> And enough people have spilled the beans to allow those with eyes to see to know what they're doing.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you would assume I was quoting anything or anyone in particular.

As Above so Below is a forgettable movie, but you appear to think it means something else.

Perhaps you can enlighten us with your vast knowledge and understanding of hermetic mysticism by divulging the origin, meaning, and layered interpretations of the words you 'guess' I was referencing.

As within, so without.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Not sure why you would assume I was quoting anything or anyone in particular.
> 
> As Above so Below is a forgettable movie, but you appear to think it means something else.
> 
> ...


nobody cares about a movie that was created solely to divert attention from the Freemasonic phrase it took it's name from nor did I mention that movie at all


----------

